
Deploying big Spacy NLP models on AWS Lambda and S3 - xoelop
https://medium.com/@xoelop/deploying-big-spacy-nlp-models-on-aws-lambda-s3-2857bfc143ba
======
abarrettwilsdon
I built something similar to this last year and wow this is just much...
better

I find the choice of Flask + Zappa a little weird - I much prefer
serverless.com for infra as code - but it makes sense after staring at it long
enough

